# question about male puppies



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all, My husband and I are going to look at puppies next weekend. He wants a girl and there is only one so that will severely limit our chances of coming home with a puppy. If he thought a male wouldn't hump or mark he'd have a more open mind.

Now, I've learned here that humping is a dominance issue and can be controlled.

From reading the forum it looks like many have males that neither lift their leg or mark, while others do. My question: can a dog that wants to lift his leg be taught not to or is it ingrained in some dog's nature?

Thanks!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I was thinking the same way as your husband. I have my two girls. I have never owned a boy dog but I have a friend who breeds yorkies and her guys have to have belly bands or they mark. So I just thought no boys for me.

Then I was at my friends house and she has a few stud dogs (not neutered!) and she has other dogs in and out of her house. She said she usually has to correct marking once and it is a dead subject. She just doesn't allow it in her house or on walks, etc. I have had her poodle at my house and he doesn't mark at all. So I am thinking a boy might be in future as well. Besides always being told they make better pets. I realized there is something behind what everyone says when I look at the top performance dogs all being males!

So if you can get your husband to have an open mind, I think it is a very smart idea!

Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I know there is a breeder on here that doesn't allow them to lift their leg to pee...I have three males and they have never tried to hump any human, they do it to each other, but stop when I tell them to...and they have never tried to mark in my home..they are all fixed.

I have never known of any male dog to mark in their owners home..but most that I have known have all been fixed...I have a female lab and she marks over the boys urine outside. I could see where if they were not fixed they would mark around a unspayed female...I'm sure the breeders could tell you more about that.

I have always owned males..my lab is my first female...

Good luck in finding your perfect furbaby.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was told by a breeder that they learn to mark from there mommies....do not know how true that is.....i believe that if they start to mark then you can redirect them just like chewing and jumping!!!!! I know you will get the right one for you.....I would go by the temperent and not rule out a little boy!!!Keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My lab marks whenever we take her to the groomers all the time...we do not take her to my parents house anymore because she was trying to mark inside so she is only allowed outside!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I second Paige's response!! I have two girls, and one boy. He has NEVER ever marked anywhere!!!! He lifts his leg to pee on the ground, and maybe 4 times has he lifted is left for a bush. He humps right along with the girls as they all try to be in charge when they are playing. Logan has NEVER ever humped a person! I think if they are trained as to what is acceptable and what is not, you should have no problem. My guy is fixed.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> My lab marks whenever we take her to the groomers all the time...we do not take her to my parents house anymore because she was trying to mark inside so she is only allowed outside!!!!


Megan, the female labs must have attitude...every male I have met is way more laid back than my female...


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

These are the exact same things that scared me when I was looking, never owning a dog before and then to think about dealing with marking, humping males Yikes. Then I end up with not only one boy, I went back for a second.

Both my boys are neutered and the only marking I have had is my little one Monte likes to mark over where Riley potty’s outside once in awhile. Neither one of them have marked in my house, Riley squats like a girl and Monte will only hike his leg a little but not always. 
As far as humping well Ry will try and hump Monte when playing just to let him know he is top dog. When Riley first came home he would try and hump me, never my husband, but it didn’t last long with correction and he finally gave up trying to be alpha over me. I think when people think of humping dogs they fear the dogs are going to hump everything or person in sight. I don’t think I have heard of any Havanese like that, yes a few humping incidents but it mostly seems to be the dominance issue of trying to establish their place in the pack. 
Good luck in your search.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Are you looking at the puppies from Payassa? Let us know how things go for you guys!!!! Maybe Jillee and I could meet you down there sometime????Then you can play with her???


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yes my lab Lizzie never marks in our house just other peoples or places!!!!! Very interesting!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My girl humps more than the boys do! Tripp has has never lifted his leg to pee. On a VERY rear occasion he may mark outisde over where the other dogs pee. He was neutered at 7 months old. Jax on the other hand started to lift his leg to pee at about 4-5 months old & he will mark outside as 'needed' but never inside. he does still squat to pee also. He was neutered at 6 months but nothing has changed with that. They will have occasional accidents inside but its never for marking. Dreamer will mark outside also.

They all hump occasionally when trying to show who the dominant one is but thats all. They have *never* tried to hump us. They are all loving but my males are just 'in love' with me & my hubby. Its too sweet. I will always have at least one male. I am hooked!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just an FYI 
my friend Donna has a female Havanese and she humps and she marks so I think it might be a dominance issue more than an sex issue ..
I would hate for you to miss out on a wonderful dog just because your husband has these concerns ..
I have always had males and I prefer males to females but that is just my perference as far as how I seem to relate to the dog . . Tulip and I get along fine as well but she seems to have had some issues with her health - bladder infections and anal glands rupturing .
I was lucky and there were always males available but I if there had been only females in the litter I would have taken one .
I would still like a female for the boys but right now two seems to be the limit for me ..
My husband put his foot down !!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My girls hump much, much more than any of my males have.

As mentioned by Paige, I do not allow my males to mark. I find it to be rude and repulsive to have urine all over outside or inside. I expect my dogs to have manners. One time, my breeding male lifted his leg to the ex-pen of a visitor and I freaked out on him and he never did it again. When we go on walks in the neighborhood, I allow the boys to lift their legs to two bushes in _*my*_ front yard, and no where else. They do not get to mark in front of the house of my neighbors or in other areas of my yard.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jan,
I can't give you any other advice than: have your DH read this thread! Can't wait til November 10th!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Jan, Like Leeann, I went back for another boy. My boys do mark outside on walks (but I have never tried to correct this as it doesn't bother us) -- when they pee they barely lift their legs off the ground, when they mark they do. But- they have never marked in the house. I also have seen my female "hav-a-niece" also stop every two seconds to leave her scent when I was walking her. So I think little ladies can do this too. As far as humping goes- neither of my boys hump humans (well, Jasper did try to hump our arms when he was 8 wks - but we trained him not to by giving him a stuffed toy to hump and he has grown out of it) but they go to town with each other for dominance play but a NO stops them. And again, my hav-a-niece likes to hump feet. So again, I don't think these traits are limited to males. 

Jan, I don't think any one here will tell you that you can go wrong either way. Every pup is unique- I think if you work with the breeder on personality you can't go wrong--- I was told that "average" pups are the easiest to train. that you don't want the alpha or the omega- but the middle of the road pup. 

But then again, we'll tell you anything to assure we get to see more puppy pictures ...LOL...


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Neither of my boys mark - and they are 14 and 10 months - and neither lift their legs outside except for about 5 X out of the blue...


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

This may be a dumb question, but i have often wondered how you can really tell they are marking or just peeing. Is it because after the 1st time they pee, its marking?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My maltese is very dominant and stubborn and a marker. How I can tell- now in so cal there are a lot of non grass areas. Belle walks up and lifts her leg and nothing even comes out!!! It is all in her head!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Gosh - in the old days I thought marking was normal ..
When I was a child we had a cocker spaniel - he would lift his leg and mark outside but he never ever marked inside .. Now I do not know what is right .. My pointer marked outside - never inside . He would lift his leg .
I never had the potty issues I have until I got a Havanese .. 
Cosmo does not mark - he still squats .. he is really trying to please but he is definetly used to pee pee pads and he will mark on a small area rug.. I have read that you have to eliminate the smell - well all the smell has been eliminated due to construction but yesterday he started to go potty in the house . He had just been outside and gone potty too .. Go figure !
I just cannot figure out if it is their metabolism or is it a mental thing . getting old !!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have two males my Hav Bugsy and my Stdandard Romeo and neither one of them ever marked in the house. They both lift their leg outside, but that's it. I used to also have two other male dogs that never marked in the house and one of them was an unfixed Shepherd.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We live on a lot of acreage and my pups can walk freely with us in certain areas(yes, they do stay near us). We are 1/2 mile off of the road, so cars arent an issue. But since we have so much wildlife, their little noses go into overdrive & Jax & Dreamer do mark in some spots but i have never had an odor issue. So trying to stop that when outside is very difficult.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Your husband sounds just like mine! 

I doubt you will have to deal with humping unless you have multiple dogs or are around other dogs alot. My girl doesn't hump or mark, but she's a singleton...so she really has no reason to do either. LOL

Although, its nice to hear so many people have had success training their boys not to mark! I guess it was easier for me to get a girl first (yes I said the word first! lol) because I was having alot of medical problems at the time and bending over to correct marking was not something I was up for at the time...but Havanese are very smart and eager to please, and I think that characteristic makes most of them very easy to train! I just didn't realize that before I got my first Hav, but now I know!

I'm sure you can fall in love with either sex!  Have fun and let us know how it goes.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick has yet to attempt to even lift his leg to pee. He is only 6 months old and was just neutered so I hope it will stay that way. If he does ever attempt to lift his leg, I will correct him just like a lot of the people here do. I had the same worries about getting a boy and I thought I wanted a girl, but I am so happy with my little cuddlebug! My second will most definitely be another boy. Kubrick has officially converted me.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I never wanted a male because I was afraid of humping and marking too.wjen buying my second hav, I ended up getting a male and love him! He is neutered and does not mark inside or hump humans. He is more willing to please than my female. By the way, she marks! When looking for my third, i only wanted a male. He is not neutered and does not hump or mark in my house. If I ever get another, it will be a male. They are so loving. If you neuter I don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady is neutered and he usuallly squats to pee. He discovered how to lift his leg thanks to Linda's female hav, Bella. He will randomly lift his leg to mark when we are on hikes with Linda and her 3 havs. It is not a problem. Other than that, he usually squats. He does not hump people. It has never been a problem. I had a vemale golden growing up that was a humper. Not Brady. He will try to hump other dogs when they are playing, but you are going to find that with both males and females. As others have said, that is a dominance thing when there are multiple dogs. I never really wanted a male, but I am so in love with this dog it is insane. He really stole our hearts!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

I have two boys who are almost 7 months old. Neither one of them marks, inside or out. Nico squats to pee; Desi does it standing up without lifting his leg. They hump each other from time to time, but that's it. The female Hav they sometimes play with humps a heck of a lot more than either of them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi will life his leg on our walks, but never inside. Whe he used a pee pad, he just squats a little. On our walks, he pees on every pole and tree. As for humping, they do it all the time. It is definitely a dominance issue, because mine are both fixed. Shelby humps too, and she is a girl.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks to all who answered! I too thought it was "normal" for boys but I see now it's not. I'll have my husband read this thread. It sounds to me as if we need to worry more about temperament and personality than gender. My mind is opening...

Megan, yes, we're visiting Payasa and I'd love to meet sometime...are you close to Indy?

We're in Fl now and today I made my husband go with me to chase down a guy on the beach walking what I thought was a Havanese. It wasn't :-( Am I weird or what?? lol!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

JanB said:


> We're in Fl now and today I made my husband go with me to chase down a guy on the beach walking what I thought was a Havanese. It wasn't :-( Am I weird or what?? lol!


ound: I think the fever is starting, watch out it usually leads to MHS ound:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yes - I do not think it is sex specific ..
Both my males are neutered as well .One lifts his leg one does not . One is very particular where he does his business and the other could care less .. 
They are similar to children and they are a result of their breeding and their enviornment . 
Funny my husband does that all the time - he is constantly asking owners of little shaggy dogs what breed is that ..
The other day we saw a coton and he said the same thing is that a Havanese ?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a male German shep X. He never lifted his leg. He didn't mark either. I had a female lab/husky who would stop and squat to mark at every tree, pole or fire hydrant. So I don't think you can say it's a male/female thing either.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky has never marked anywhere anytime. He has humped and still tries to get away with humping one of our legs, but we stop it quickly with a firm 'no' and a shake. We make him do a 'down' as well. He was neutered at 6.5 months and never lifts his leg to pee.

Sammy, who was neutered later in life, at 7.5 months, has lifted his leg from early on and will pee here and there, just a little, just to say. Marking is really just peeing exc. there's a reason for the dog to pee "right there". He has never marked in the house.

I know of a family with several Havs and some of them do mark, especially when dog visitors come around. Then there is marking over marking over .... etc... It really depends on what you allow, the temperament of the dog and probably a bunch of other factors that I don't know. 

I would never hesitate to get a boy again, though IF we ever do get a 3rd (which won't likely happen), I've sworn, on my mother's life, to our daughter that we'd finally get a girl.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I think I have answered this question before. I won 1 female and 1 male. They have distinct personalities, but I think it is just that--their personalities. My male does not mark, but occasionally lifts a leg. He only humps his giggling stuffed pepper (He has never humped us or his baby sister.) He is very energetic and very outgoing, but has never jumped up on furniture. He will play with any dog and has no fears---see the November challenge where he is playing with a 130# Golden. He is quick to learn and brighter than many who are much older in his agility class.

My female does not mark or hump, but she has many fears--especially strange other dogs. She loves all people though. She is less than 6# but can jump up on couches, beds and over gates. Both dogs flollow me everywhere, but she wants to "check in" occasionally and sit on my lap.

I will say again that I do not attribute most of these behaviors to gender, but to personality.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo doesn't mark, as he is neutered, but he just has started to lift his leg - it really doesn't project much and still goes straight down..:suspicious: Not like it does anything.... Silly guy.. What I would like to know is what do you do to 'correct' when they are about to mark, on walks. Is there something you do - like a loud and firm "NO" or tug on leash? The reason I am asking, is I am wondering if Oreo's territorial nature is coming through again. Seeing how he loves to bark at others in his territory, i am wondering if the leg lifting - or attempts to - are his way of showing his dominance/ territory? Oreo is very shy natured and I would love an effective but non threatening way to correct/prevent this... Hope I am making sense...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Helen, Jan I think it was that taught her dogs not to lift their legs. She said when they would lift their legs, she would pull the leg down and say "NO." Then she would lead them somewhere in the middle of the yard (so they can't lift their legs) and have them pee. I think she said she only has to do it once or twice and they get it.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

My husband was wondering how you know it's marking...they could just be peeing and you don't want to confuse the puppy.

So the first time they go you consider it peeing and anytime after that it's marking?

You know in retrospect I think our female Sheltie was marking after we moved last April. I thought she was just getting older and couldn't hold much! After we moved we walked her in the neighborhod to go pee so she was assaulted by lots of unfamiliar doggy smells. In our last house she had 2 acres to herself so no doggy smells. Wow...I just had an epiphany 

The fever is getting higher..

P.S. oh, and how do you choose a lover boy or girl among several on one visit?


----------



## mikeyness (Oct 24, 2007)

In the book "The Havanese", the author states that they are a matriachal breed, and the females tend to rule the roost. I have no idea if this is true, but in my experience with dogs I've found that males tend to be the ones that will follow you around everywhere, spend all day on your lap, and just be more affectionate all around.

When you go see the pups, put the pups on their backs and see how they react. My Uncle picked his pup this way (the pup he chose would lay there like a baby), and he turned out to be the sweetest dog I've ever met. I'm not sure if this is the best advice, but you can bug them a little bit and see if they bite too. If they do, they probably have a lot of alpha in them, and will hump/mark and generally be more work to keep in line. Again, I have no idea if the puppy bugging is good advice, please don't yell at me if it isn't haha.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, marking is obvious by several things. If the dog is peeing every 30 seconds and only a few drops each time, it's definitely marking. Also, at least in the city, it's sometimes obvious that another dog has just peed in a spot, and often times you will see another dog going and peeing right on top of wherever that spot is. Kubrick has never exhibited either of those marking behaviors.

Also, to choose based on personality, I would ask your breeder as she knows better than anyone her puppies' personalities. However, if you want to do a test, here is a link to a test I found:

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/waggingschool/training/ep2.htm

A dominance test (putting the puppy on its back) can also be very helpful in telling its personality as well.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the puppy "test" ideas and links!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I will say again that I do not attribute most of these behaviors to gender, but to personality.


I agree 100%. And that's pretty obvious just reading other threads on here, like this one comes to mind:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2184

Even some males have personalities/habits that are more associated with females. My female is very "lap-loving". She's laying on my arm and side as I write this, and was cuddled up to me all night long, but I'd say that is her *personality* and nothing to do with her being a girly girl, which she is! There was a frog out back during a Hav playdate at my house and the males (and a few females) were going nuts trying to catch it and Gucci was like "EWWWWW" get that thing away from me! ound: I have raised the biggest SISSY in the world. She also avoids mud, wet grass, etc. Very 'prissy'.

I asked the breeder alot of questions about how the litter interacted with the family, how the pups interacted with each other, etc. Gucci was the one that would always come up to sleep or lay right next to humans, she was more interested in affection from the humans than she was playing with her siblings, and that is pretty consistent with her personality now. When we go to playdates, she'll play a little bit but prefers to be with me, not so much out of 'fear', but she's is the posterchild for a companion dog  I cannot even go to the bathroom alone! LOL

When do you visit the puppies?

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

whitBmom said:


> Oreo doesn't mark, as he is neutered, but he just has started to lift his leg - it really doesn't project much and still goes straight down..:suspicious: Not like it does anything.... Silly guy.. What I would like to know is what do you do to 'correct' when they are about to mark, on walks. Is there something you do - like a loud and firm "NO" or tug on leash? The reason I am asking, is I am wondering if Oreo's territorial nature is coming through again. Seeing how he loves to bark at others in his territory, i am wondering if the leg lifting - or attempts to - are his way of showing his dominance/ territory? Oreo is very shy natured and I would love an effective but non threatening way to correct/prevent this... Hope I am making sense...


You know Helen...When I walk the boys, I don't allow them to mark..by simply not stopping for them to do so...I have them go potty before the walk begins..It's another Cesar method, that use..He says that you control the walk...and you decide when they walk and when they stop.

You can also give them a slight tug and "akk"...or whatever sound you use to get their attention.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My Jax is a total alpha dog. He is just starting to be able to lay on his back for a 15 second belly rub & then off he goes. But trying to pin him down for any reason, well you can just forget it. He is mellowing somewhat as he gets older & is becoming a lot more affectionate but i dont think he will ever be as affectionate like Tripp. He is the most loving dog i have ever seen. Tripp will lay on his back forever for you(as long as you are rubbing his belly!). Dreamer is very loving but in a different way.

When we go for walks on a leash, they have to potty before we go because i do not let them pee/mark at all. No stopping! The walk is fast paced & they know its not time for sniffing etc.. we dont stop at all.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, it is most definitely determined by personality; however, in this breed, the personalities of male dogs are generally sweeter and more affectionate. Yes, it is a generalization, but it is typical of Havanese. The girls are sweethearts too, but it's just a different kind of love. That is why so many people say that the females love you, but the males are _in love_ with you.

There is nothing wrong with the girls at all!  It just depends on what you want.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Kimberly is right . The boys arre in love with you .. Tulip is very loving but she is just different ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Cosmosmom said:


> Kimberly is right . The boys arre in love with you .. Tulip is very loving but she is just different ..


Ditto!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

YEP!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As far as affection goes, I see no difference with my two. I guess I am lucky, because Shelby is just as affectionate, kissy, cuddly as Kodi is. The difference is that Kodi is more mellow, and Shelby is more of a kook.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. Oreo potty's before we go for a walk (1&2) and he doesn't stop after that. But trying to figure out why he gets into defence mode the moment we are outside is besides me...

Inside, he is a loving and very attentive little guy, but outside.... he is a kook too


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Jan, just a quick reminder to pack your camera, take lots of pictures, and post immediately upon return from the breeder visit 

Then again, you may not have any time when you come back, since you'll fall in love with at least one so hard that you'll just have to take him/her home with you right then and there 

Alexa


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, I hope so! And I'll make time to post pics since I'll be the proud mama!

Want to hear something hysterical? I've been so puppy obsessed I even have my husband dreaming about puppies. Although, in the weird way of dreams, he was "wearing" them like shoes...one on each foot, and was telling himself he must walk carefully so he wouldn't hurt them. LOL!! Weird, huh? I told him it was a sign we needed to get two


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I read in my dream book that dreaming about puppies is good luck. So it must be an omen of good things to come for you with the new puppy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JanB said:


> Oh, I hope so! And I'll make time to post pics since I'll be the proud mama!
> 
> Want to hear something hysterical? I've been so puppy obsessed I even have my husband dreaming about puppies. Although, in the weird way of dreams, he was "wearing" them like shoes...one on each foot, and was telling himself he must walk carefully so he wouldn't hurt them. LOL!! Weird, huh? I told him it was a sign we needed to get two


Jan,

If that is not the SIGN of all SIGNS!!!!! That means you need a puppy (maybe two) ANNNDDD...a pair of new shoes! ound: Gosh, I'd be all over that dream with interpretations! LOL

Cute, very cute!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! Oh Jan!

I've been dreaming about puppies every night too. It's making me puppy crazy and then I come here and read all the puppy talk. Frankly, I think you guys have my head going crazy! :laugh:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Do you mean like these slippers


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

hahaha Sally, they really look like slippers in that picture!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That is a great pic.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

OMG!!! ROTFL!! What a great picture. I just showed it to my husband and he cracked up!

Hmmm....2 puppies and a pair of shoes for me. That would work 

YOU guys's heads are spinning with puppy fever? I don't even have a dog or puppy yet to distract me! I'm dying here...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Yep! We just fuel the fire......

Mintchip, I love that picture!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Remi,Sophie and I say "Thanks!"


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally, that photo is adorable. I want some slippers like that!

Susan


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sally,

Love that picture!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sally~ That's a great shot!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I have three females and they do not mark at home, however when we attend weekend shows near the home of my breeder we stay with her during the show weekend (she's the sweetest) and my girls are required to wear their panties because there is one special rug on the back porch that draws their attention, it's as if they've just got to pee on that rug as soon as we get in the door, even after they've been walked. Amazing. I guess it's the excitement of visiting their mom that makes them revert back to puppyhood and they just forget their training.
Paula


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a fun picture, Sally! lol 

When we visited Ricky's breeder to pick out our puppy, the one that had more white on him and that attracted me at first was very alpha already. She said he'd be a handful and not necessarily the best choice as first time dog owner. When I chose Ricky to pick up and cuddle, the breeder said that he needed to be reminded that humans were the boss by holding him in our arms like a baby, belly up and face looking at you. She said he had a great personality, but might be a touch stubborn unless we did that. She said he didn't like it much when she did it.

We got him home and I held him that way every day and he never once complained. He was and is such a cuddlebug.  

Sammy is alpha and hates being held like that! I do it anyways and he basically gives in and sighs. lol Little buggers. Gosh, how badly I need a puppy fix right now!!!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie,

Just wanted to say that I love the new avatar of Torie. She is just getting cuter by the minute!!!


----------

